# Macintosh SE FDHD ???



## bubustote (28 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Hier c'était les grosses poubelles dans ma ville et je suis tombé sur 3 anciens mac : 
- Performa 450
- Mac IIFx
- Mac SE FDHD.

En fait, le mac II ne tourne plus (peut-être un problème d'alimentation), le Performa pas encore testé.
Mais ce fameux mac SE FDHD, quand je le démarre, il me met une belle icone de disquette avec un '?' clignotant. 
Je voulais savoir ce qui était possible de faire. Aussi je n'ai pas besoin de garder les documents éventuels qui seraient encore dessus.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Langellier (28 Mars 2006)

Bonjour

Si le mac SE FDHD affiche un ? c'est qu'il n'a pas trouvé de logiciel système.
Si vous avez un mac connecté avec un lecteur de disquette (ce sera plus facile) vous pouvez télécharger une image de disquette de démarrage.
Essayez ici
Choisissez le syst 6.0.7 pour disquette 1,4 Mo.
Si votre ordinateur est un mac syst antérieur à x, il vous faut diskCopy pour fabriquer la disquette à partir du fichier téléchargé.
Par la suite vous pourrez télécharger le système 7 complet (6 disquettes je crois).

bonne installation.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mars 2006)

Un petit tour par ici et ça devrait aller&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2006)

Cette disquette clignotante signifie qu'il n'y a pas de système valide sur le Mac. Tu peux en trouver ici, Apple ayant mis ses vieux systèmes en libre téléchargement.

Attention, sur ce genre de Mac, se prendre les pieds dans le fil du clavier et le débrancher accidentellement flinguait en général le contrôleur ADB, le rendant ainsi parfaitement inutilisable, alors qu'en apparence il fonctionne (mais plus ni clavier ni souris, ce qui limite drastiquement les possibilités).

Le Performa 450 est en fait un LC III (68030 à 25 Mhz), quant au IIfx, c'était le top des Mac à base de 68030, prix : dans les 40000 F (français) neuf, il à fallu l'arrivée des premiers "Quadra" pour le détrôner.

EDIT : Rhaaa pitin© ... Grillé sur les deux faces


----------



## bubustote (28 Mars 2006)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez un mac connecté avec un lecteur de disquette (ce sera plus facile) vous pouvez télécharger une image de disquette de démarrage.
> Essayez ici



Le petit problème, c'est que je n'ai pas de Mac, je n'ai que (hélas) Windows ou Linux.
Merci du petit coup de main


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Mars 2006)

Tout n'est pas encore perdu pour toi ... surtout si tu as Windows.


Tu as un lecteur de disquettes sur ton PC ? (Et des disquettes aussi  ? )


----------



## bubustote (28 Mars 2006)

Oui, as tu une solution ???


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Mars 2006)

Désolé te t'avoir laissé en plan, maman à voulu faire un tours sur Doctisimo....


Alors .... 

(En arrière plant, lance le téléchargement de ce zip : http://hynemonth.free.fr/lax/7.5.3.zip . Ils contiens le système Mac OS 7.5.3 en Français, dont tu auras besoin plus tard. Comme j'ai très rarement réussis à récupérer ce dernier en entier depuis le Site de Apple, j'ai fait cette archive. )

Tout d'abord, il te faut télécharger une image disquette de Boot : http://mac4all.emu-france.com/downloads/boot_7_0.dsk  .
Cette image contiens une version allégée de Mac OS 7.

Ensuite, le logiciel WinImage, pour Windows, qui créer une disquette à partir de l'image précédemment téléchargée : http://www.zdnet.fr/telecharger/windows/fiche/0,39021313,11000320s,00.htm
Tu installe ce logiciel, et tu cherches à faire la disquette à partir du fichier .dsk que tu as téléchargé. 
Normalement, il va te dire que les système de fichier n'est pas bon, on un truc du genre, mais tu n'en n'a strictement rien à faire, tu continus.

Ensuite, il ne te reste plus qu'a démarrer le mac avec cette disquette dans le ventre. 

Quand tu as réussis cette étape, dis nous le. S'il te faut plus d'infos, dis nous le aussi   !


----------



## bubustote (28 Mars 2006)

C'est gentil mais ton image fais plus de 2Mo donc plus qu'un disquette normale...
sauf si tu sais compresser l'image dans WinImage mais ça je n'ai pas encore trouvé...

et aussi si tu veux ouvrir comme projet ton .dsk, il refuse totalement
merci


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Mars 2006)

bubustote a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil mais ton image fais plus de 2Mo donc plus qu'un disquette normale...
> sauf si tu sais compresser l'image dans WinImage mais ça je n'ai pas encore trouvé...
> 
> et aussi si tu veux ouvrir comme projet ton .dsk, il refuse totalement
> merci


Oups... désolé ... l'habitude des disques dur de 80 Go .. et des DVD de 4 Go m'ont fait perdre l'habitude de regarder ce genre de détails.... Je reviens dans 2 secondes avec ce qu'il te faut...


----------



## bubustote (28 Mars 2006)

je sais que c'est un peu préhistorique comme machine, mais j'aimerais vraiment que ça fonctionne
aussi n'oublie pas que je n'ai qu'un lecteur disquette


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Mars 2006)

Je n'oublie pas... mais je sais aussi que ton mac à un disque dur interne normalement !

Alors ... reprenons... http://hynemonth.free.fr/Boot1.2.IMA 

C'est une image de 1,3 Mo, qui contiens une partie de la disquette de boot, mais qui néanmoins contiens suffisamment de choses pour faire démarrer ton Mac.

Normalement, WinImage devrais plus apprécier ce format.

Edit : Lien rompu arrangé !


----------



## bubustote (28 Mars 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Alors ... reprenons... http://hynemonth.free.fr/lax/Boot1.2.ima


Envoie le plutot par mail  
Parce que pour l'instant ton lien est 'not found'


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Mars 2006)

Je viens de l'arranger ! : http://hynemonth.free.fr/Boot1.2.IMA


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Mars 2006)

Je suis en train de t'envoyer la seconde disquette par courrier (Vue que Free FTP m'a complètement laché... )


----------



## bubustote (28 Mars 2006)

tu es un génie, enfin le problème maintenant est de trouver une souris et un clavier en adb sinon disquette sans problème pour l'instant...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Mars 2006)

ça démarre ?

(Comment ça, t'as pas de clavier ni souris ???! )

Si non, même une fois que tu aura trouvé clavier et souris, tu seras pas encore tout à fait sortie de peine.... Il faudra que tu reviennes nous voir.


----------



## bubustote (28 Mars 2006)

ça démarre et me met sur le bureau l'icone du bootDSK et de NEANT (peut etre mauvais signe) et la corbeille.
je n'ai pas de souris ni d'écran car j'ai trouvé cet ordi dans la rue...

mail reçu


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Mars 2006)

Tu veut dire ... ni souris, ni clavier ? (Et pas écran ... ? )

NEANT, c'est peut être le nom du disque dur interne ... qui serais vide.

(Si tu veut un jour t'en défaire, pense qu'un autre jour, quelqu'un t'as aidé     )


----------



## bubustote (28 Mars 2006)

le Mac SE a un écran intégré donc pas de prob
mais le Performa lui en revanche fonctionne mais il n'avait ni écran, ni souris, ni clavier
et en plus j'ai du trouvé un adaptateur DB15 vers HD15 pour pouvoir brancher l'écran de mon autre ordi...
tandis que le IIfx est HS, c'est dommage c'est celui qui avait le plus de potentiel, snif !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Mars 2006)

Pourquoi on fait pas ce genre de vide grenier dans mon coin ??? Snif''


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Mars 2006)

Si non, quels sont les symptômes de MacII ?


----------



## DJFF (30 Mars 2006)

Bonjour désolé d arriver comme cela en plein milieu de la discussion je suis en train de restaurer un PowerBook 180c et j ai tester la solution donnée mais voici le message que le MAC m affiche :
This startup disk will not work on this Macintosh model. Use the  latest installer to update this disk for this model. (System 7.0.1 does  not work on this model;you need a newer version that does.)

Serait il possible d avoir une image de diquette permettant de booter ??

Merci d avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

DJFF a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour désolé d arriver comme cela en plein milieu de la discussion je suis en train de restaurer un PowerBook 180c et j ai tester la solution donnée mais voici le message que le MAC m affiche :
> This startup disk will not work on this Macintosh model. Use the  latest installer to update this disk for this model. (System 7.0.1 does  not work on this model;you need a newer version that does.)
> 
> Serait il possible d avoir une image de diquette permettant de booter ??
> ...



Effectivement, les 180/180C nécessitent au minimum le système 7.1 pour fonctionner. Tu devrais le trouver ici.


----------



## DJFF (30 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, les 180/180C nécessitent au minimum le système 7.1 pour fonctionner. Tu devrais le trouver ici.


désolé j ai regarder mais j ai pas trouver d image de disquette comme dans les premiers posts.
je ne comprend pas trop non plus ce qu il faut que je cherche 
en fait je n ai que des pc sous windows et je voudrais refaire marcher mon PB 180c...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

Si tu vas dans la section système software, tu as par exemple les 19 images disque d'un système 7.5.3 complet, et un peu plus loin, les quatre images disque de sa mise à jour en 7.5.5.

Tu ne peux pas mettre le 7.1, il ne peut-être obtenu qu'en mettant à jour un 7.0.x que tu ne pourrais pas installer.

Bon, c'est vrai, c'est un fourre tout, faut "chiner"


----------



## DJFF (30 Mars 2006)

j avais donc bien compris cette partie sauf que mon mac ne veux pas booter il met une disquette avec un ? qui clignote il me faut donc une disquette de boot et apres installer systeme 7.5.3
il me faut une disquette de boot alors enfin l image


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2006)

Comme je te le disais dans mon post précédent, "faut chiner", en lisant le fichier TXT associé aux 19 images disques, tu aurais pu voir que cette image disque est celle d'une disquette bootable qui permet l'installation du 7.5.3, elle se trouve un peu plus bas dans la liste, dans la section "réseau" (network en fait)


----------



## DJFF (31 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Comme je te le disais dans mon post précédent, "faut chiner", en lisant le fichier TXT associé aux 19 images disques, tu aurais pu voir que cette image disque est celle d'une disquette bootable qui permet l'installation du 7.5.3, elle se trouve un peu plus bas dans la liste, dans la section "réseau" (network en fait)


Ah merci en fait je regardais que dans la section system softwares mais maintenant mon probleme c est comment mettre cette image sur une disquette sachant que je n ai que des PC et que quand je copie l image directement sur la disquette ca ne marche pas et que mon logiciel prenant les images ne prend pas les .bin
donc la je suis bloqué.

-----------------------------------------
Trop de problemes tue le probleme


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2006)

Ah là, la seule solution, c'est de te faire dépanner par quelqu'un qui a un Mac avec lecteur de disquettes. A moins qu'un émulateur Mac sur PC ... Mais là, j'ai un gros doute ! :mouais:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Mars 2006)

Ce soir, j'essayereas de m'occuper de ta disquette, et ensuite, je la métrais sur mon espace perso pour que tu puise la télécharer.

Mais pour le moment, je peus rien faire : Je n'ai ni mac, ni lecteur de disquette, ni odinateur utilisable pour faire ce genre de choses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2006)

Simple curiosité de ma part, étant donné qu'il ne peut pas transférer une image sur une disquette matérielle, tu compte t'y prendre comment ? :mouais:

:rateau:


----------



## DJFF (31 Mars 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, j'essayereas de m'occuper de ta disquette, et ensuite, je la métrais sur mon espace perso pour que tu puise la télécharer.
> 
> Mais pour le moment, je peus rien faire : Je n'ai ni mac, ni lecteur de disquette, ni odinateur utilisable pour faire ce genre de choses.



Merci. Apres je n aurai plus qu a utiliser winimage pour copier sur la disquette et ensuite utiliser les disquettes 7.5.3 pour installer l OS c'est cela ??


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Mars 2006)

DJFF a dit:
			
		

> Merci. Apres je n aurai plus qu a utiliser winimage pour copier sur la disquette et ensuite utiliser les disquettes 7.5.3 pour installer l OS c'est cela ??


Voilà, il l'a dit lui même : WinImage !


Voilà une première disquette qui te permettra au moins de démarrer l'ordinateur. Je suis pas encore certain qu'elle supporte la translation avec WinImage... (Faut que j'installe un VirtualPC pour ça....) 

http://hynemonth.free.fr/NTK.IMA


Maintenant, je vais relire le sujet et voir ce que toi tu cherche à faire.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Mars 2006)

Tout cela risque d'être un tantinet compliqué... alors il vaut mieux que tu nous dise quand tu est 100% dispo avec à la fois ton PC et le PowerBook que tu répares.

Comme ça, on fera les manipulations plus ou moins en temps réel.

(Même si c'est ce soir 23h55, ça me dérange pas.)


----------



## DJFF (31 Mars 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Tout cela risque d'être un tantinet compliqué... alors il vaut mieux que tu nous dise quand tu est 100% dispo avec à la fois ton PC et le PowerBook que tu répares.
> 
> Comme ça, on fera les manipulations plus ou moins en temps réel.
> 
> (Même si c'est ce soir 23h55, ça me dérange pas.)


Ecoute je suis tout le temps dispo avec mon PC et mon PowerBook mais le mieux ce serait de faire ca par MSN ou autre, enfin comme tu veux.
Prend contact avec moi en PM si tu veux mon adresse MSN

et merci pour l image ca marche nikel !!


----------



## DJFF (1 Avril 2006)

voila il est presque minuit et demi et avec l aide de *Leyry Hynemonth 
* j ai reussi a faire bien demarrer mon MAC et bientot je vais pouvoir installer System 7.5.3
donc merci de ton aide c est pas encore gagner mais c est en bonne voie ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2006)

Très bien, nous voici donc avec un MacUser de plus, ce monde devient de plus en plus fréquentable ! 

Pour l'édification des foules admiratives, il serait sympa qu'il vienne nous narrer par le menu la méthode employée, afin que d'autres, dans des situations similaires puissent en profiter !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Avril 2006)

J'avais bien l'intention de le faire... mais à trois heures du matin, c'est sans doute un peut exagéré...

Bon, je vous passe les essayes qui ne marchent pas... Rappelons que DJFF avais un PC avec lecteur disquette, et un PowerBook 108/c. Sur ce PowerBook, Mac OS 7.1 à été préalablement installé.

La méthode consiste à faire des image de disquettes qui sont utilisable par WinImage, (le célèbre logiciel d'écriture de disquettes).

Comme je n'ai pas de vieux mac chez moi, j'ai due utiliser un émulateur (BasiliskII) pour vérifier que tout marche.
J'ai donc récupéré les 17 parties qui constituent l'installateur de Mac OS 7.3.5, et j'ai mit tout ça dans le disque virtuel de BasiliskII. Puis j'ai mis la disquette de démarrage en réseau dont le lien à été donné à la page 3. Et j'ai lancé le tout. J'ai vérifié que l'ensemble d'installation ne soit pas corrompu, en double clicant sur le fichier .smi, tout simplement.
Ensuite, j'ai récupéré une image de disquette d'un vieux MS-DOS, et je l'ai dupliquée 17 fois, en prenant soin de les renommer.
Ensuite, j'ai monté toutes les images de disquettes dans le Mac Virtuel, et comme Mac OS 7.1 ne les à évidement par reconnu, je les aient formatées dans le format Mac. 
Puis j'ai copié les segments de l'installateur de Mac OS 7.5.3 du n°2 au n°17 dans les disquettes virtuelles, en commençant par la deuxième. Comme le 17e segment ne fait que quelques Ko, j'ai pue le mettre sur la 16e disquette. J'ai laissé pour plus tard le premier segment qui était trop gros pour passer sur une seule disquette.
Ensuite, j'ai éjecté les disquettes virtuelles qui étaient prêtes, et j'ai cherché un logiciel légé, qui soit capable de segmenter le fichiers sur Mac OS 7.1. J'ai élu SplitsVille.
J'ai donc de nouveau segmenté le premier segment de l'installateur, qui est un fichier .smi.
Puis j'ai placé la première partie dans la toute première disquette virtuelle, et dans la 17e disquette virtuelle, j'ai placé le fragment nouvellement créé, ainsi que SplitsVille, pour que DJFF puisse ensuite recomposer le fichier.

J'ai éteins le vieux mac virtuel, et j'ai fait un gros fichier zip de toutes ces images de disquettes, et j'ai mis tout ça.... sur le net. **DJFF à téléchargé ce fichier zip sur son PC/Windows. Il l'a dézipé, puis il à écrit toutes les images de disquettes sur de véritables disquettes, grâce à WinImage. 

Il est allé sur son vieux Mac, à fait un répertoire Installation à la racine du disque dur, et y à copié le contenue de toutes les disquettes. Puis il à reconstitué le premier segment de l'installateur de Mac  OS 7.5.3, toujours grâce à SplitsVille, et à pue (Enfin !ii) ouvrir le fichier .smi, et lancer l'installateur. Le reste, c'est tout comme quand on installe Mac OS 7.

** à partir de là, je suis allé me coucher :sleep:, mais je suppose que ça à marché.... 


J'ai oublié de préciser que j'ai fait exactement pareil pour que DJFF puisse utiliser la disquette de boot en réseau (Mac OS 7.1) dont je parlais tout à l'heure.


----------



## DJFF (1 Avril 2006)

bon c est impeccable tout ca j ai reussi a installer System 7.5.3 avec l aide de Leyry Hynemonth et de ses images disquettes.
Tout cela n a posé aucun problemes tout marche parfaitement a part que j ai quelques problemes avec des fichiers telecharges sur un site d abandonware mac apparemment je n ai pas les bons logiciels de decompression :s

sinon merci de ton aide !!!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Avril 2006)

Essaye de trouver un autre que stuffit, si ça ne marche pas à avec la version 5.5.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2006)

Si ce sont des archives dont l'icône représente une sorte de meuble de bureau à 4 tiroirs (sauf si les tiroirs sont entourés d'un rectangle plus grand, dans ce cas, il te suffit de double cliquer dessus, c'est une archive "auto-décompactable"), il te faut Compact Pro. Pour les ZIP, il y a ZipIt, sous OS 7.5.x.

Par ailleurs, maintenant que tu es en 7.5.3, je te conseille vivement de télécharger au même endroit les quatre images disque de la mise à jour 7.5.5. C'est la seule version du système 7.5 qui soit à peu près stable (particulièrement sur les Mac à pase de processeurs 680x0, elle l'est un peu moins avec les PowerMac, mais même pour ceux là, c'est la mieux).

Par contre, cette mise à jour ne peut s'installer que si tu met les images disques sur disquettes. Si tu les monte depuis le disque dur, il va te demander la disquette, et tu n'en sortira pas.


----------



## DJFF (3 Avril 2006)

apparemment ca me demander stuffit deluxe mais j ai chercher sur le net pas moyen de le trouver en plus pour System 7.5.3 c est dur de trouver des logiciels parce que la plupart ne rentrent pas sur une disquette et je ne vois pas comment faire pour les mettre en morceaux a partir de mon PC et apres les balancer sur MAC
au fait ou pourrait je trouver compact pro ??
et comment savoir si un logiciel va passer sous 7.5.3 ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2006)

Pour Compact Pro et ZipIt, une recherche sur Google devrait te fournir pas mal d'adresses, ce sont des sharewares, donc de diffusion libre (pour Compact Pro, essaie ici). Pour les limitations au niveau des logiciels, mettre ton Mac à jour en 7.5.5 t'ouvrirait pas mal de possibilités supplémentaires, quant-à Stuffit, trouver une version ancienne de Stuffit expander (gratuit) doit être trouvable, ce décompacteur était fourni avec les CD système MacOS, il y a surement ici quelqu'un qui pourra te dépanner.


----------



## DJFF (3 Avril 2006)

merci pour le lien de compact pro.je l ai telecharger je l ai transferer alors apparemment .sea il me l ouvre avec stuffit et la le message habituel parlant de stuffit deluxe

message :
"1 of the files that you tried to expand could have been expanded if you had DropStuff with Expander Enhancer or StuffIt Deluxe installed.

To learn more about DropStuff with Expander Enhancer online, visit:
www.aladdinsys.com/dropstuff/index.html or just click on the Deluxe Info... button."


----------



## flotow (8 Avril 2006)

euh, si tu as un pc, telecharge stuffit sur ton PC, ca m'es deja arrivé de devoir le faire car certaines archives que l'on trouve sur le net sont realisées avec des versions recentes de logiciels, meme si elle contiennent de vieux logiciels


----------



## tedy (11 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, même galère mais sur un Performa 5400/180 qui ne trouve plus le system au démarrage...

J'ai un Powerbook G4 sous tiger à dispo avec un lecteur disquette externe et un Pc...

Bon j'ai testé les diverses techniques sans resultat.
A chaque fois le performa m'indique que le system est trop vieux.... 

Quand j'essai avec les images de la 7.5.3 ça me reccrache direct la disquette... bref je galère avec...:rose:

Si quelqu'un pouvais me décoincer de cette situation assez énervante


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Avril 2006)

Il te faut au minimum Mac OS 7.5.5 pour ce mac là.


Autant dire qu'il vaut mieux que tu t'achètes un CD de Mac OS 8 ou 9 d'occase, car ça va être la galère pour trouver un Mac OS 7.5.5 bootable... (Enfin, je pense...)

Par contre, le système Maximum pour ton Mac est Mac OS 9.1 : Si tu achètes un CD de Mac OS 9, vérifie qu'il ne soit pas au dessus de cette version.


----------



## tedy (11 Avril 2006)

j'ai en ai un je pense mais pour un imac G3...
Tu penses que ça pourrait faire l'affaire?

Edit: je viens de faire le test...

Touche c enfoncée pour qu'il boute sur le cd mais rien a faire il ne lance pas le lecteur et il m'indique toujours la disquette avec point d'intérrogation


----------

